# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  وصف عمرو ابن العاص لأهل مصر ، شوفوا الوصف الصحيح و سيبكوا من الجهلاء و المزورين للتار

## حسام عمر

*هل معقول ان يقول القائد ( عمرو بن العاص ) على مصر ان نساءها من لعب و رجالها مع من غلب ؟؟؟**هل معقول انه يقول كده على المكان اللي ذكر في القرءان و ذكرها الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و استوصى الرسول بأهلها خيراً ؟؟؟؟**كلام لا يصدر من مسلم في عصر رسول الله فما بالك بالقائد العظيم عمرو بن العاص**من المؤكد ان لم يقول ذلك و الا هاتوا برهانكم على هذه المقولة* *اتركوا المزورين في التاريخ يقولون ما يشاءون و خاصة الحاقدين**فمن أراد ان يشتم مصر و أهلها فيقول هذه المقولة و هو لم يبحث عن حقيقتها* *( الكلام من هنا منقول من مصادر متعددة )**"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: من عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين إلى العاصي ابن العاصي. سلام عليك، أما بعد أفتراني هالكًا ومن قبلي وتعيش أنت ومن قبلك؟ فيا غوثاه! يا غوثاه! يا غوثاه!"
رد عمرو بن العاص والي مصر إلى عمر
**"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: إلى عبد الله أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب من عمرو بن العاص، سلام عليك، فإني أحمد إليك الله، الذي لا إله إلا هو. أما بعد، أتاك الغوث فلبيك لبيك، لقد بعثت إليك بعيرٍ أولها عندك وآخرها عندي، مع أني أرجو أن أجد سبيلاً أن أحمل في البحر"..
فبعث في البر بألف بعير تحمل الدقيق، وبعث في البحر بعشرين سفينة تحمل الدقيق والدهن، وبعث إليه بخمسة آلاف كساء.
ده كان فى عام الرمادة ولنا الشرف ان يكون ربنا جعلنا سبب فى غوثة صحابة رسول الله واتباعه من الارض الطاهرة 
**.........................................
ونسائها اللى من لعب
**دى كان منها اسيا زوجة فرعون وأحد المبشريين بالجنة ومنها ماشطة بنت فرعون اللى تحملت ان ولادها يترموا فى زيت مغلى ولا انها تكفر بالله ومنها السيدة هاجر ام سيدنا اسماعيل ومنها مارية القبطية زوجة رسول الله 
بالله يا سادة هل لو سمعة نسائنا كده هلى تزوج منها سيدنا ابراهيم ولا سيدنا محمد؟
اما رجالها اللى مع من غلب
**فدول الحمد لله عمرهم ما كانوا مع من غلب وقفوا للتار وقت ما كانوا طايحين فى الكل وبيستعبدوا الكل وللصليبين وقبلهم الهكسوس من زمااااااااااااان 

سبحان الله الجاهل اللى كتب الكلام ده على لسان صحابى جليل وهو عمرو بن العاص بيتنافى مع قول رسول الله قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ استوصوا بأهل مصر خيرًا فإن لهم نسبًا وصهرًا 
**والجاهل اللى كاتب نفس الموضوع وبيربط بين الفول الى بناكله وبين اسرائيل وبيستشهد بالاية الكريمة 

وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَ

شوف الجهل وصل بيه لأيه وبقى بيحرف فى تفسير كلام ربنا وبيفسره على مزاجه لأ وبنى قصة عليها واننا عشان بناكل الفول فبكده يبقى اصلنا يهود عشان هما طلبوا الفوم من سيدنا موسى
طيب يشوف معنى كلمة الفوم فى تفسير ابن كثير سيادة المؤرخ العبقرى
الفوم فقد اختلف السلف في معناه فوقع في قراءة ابن مسعود وثومها بالثاء وكذا فسره مجاهد في رواية ليث بن أبي سليم عنه بالثوم. وكذا الربيع بن أنس وسعيد بن جبير وقال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا عمرو بن رافع حدثنا أبو عمارة يعقوب بن إسحق البصري عن يونس عن الحسن في قوله "وفومها" قال: قال ابن عباس الثوم قال وفي اللغة القديمة فوموا لنا بمعنى اختزوا قال ابن جرير: فإن كان ذلك صحيحا فإنه من الحروف المبدلة كقولهم: وقعوا في عاثور شر وعافور شر وأثافي وأثاثي ومغافير ومغاثير وأشباه ذلك مما تقلب الفاء ثاء والثاء فاء لتقارب مخرجيهما  أعلم وقال آخرون الفوم الحنطة وهو البر الذي يعمل منه الخبز
**هذا ما هو قاله عمرو بن العاص عن مصر**إن عمرو بن العاص لما فتح مصر أرسل إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب كتابا يصف له فيه مصر وشرح السياسة التى سيتخذها فيها ونصه ( مصر تربة عبراء وشجرة خضراء طوله شهر وعرضها عشر يكتنفها جبل أغبر ورمل أغفر يخط وسطها نهر ميمون الغدوات مبارك الروحات يجرى بالزيادة والنقصان كجرى الشمس والقمر له أوان تظهر به عيون الأرض وينابيعا حتى إذا عج عجيجه وتعظمت أمواجه لم يكن وصول بعض أهل القرى إلى بعض إلا فى جفاف القوارب وصغار المراكب قاذا تكامل فى زيادة نكص على عقبه كأول ما بدا فى شدته وطمى فى حدته فعند ذلك يخرج القوم ليحرثوا بطون أوديته وروابيه يبذرون الحب ويرجون الثمار من الرب حتى إذا أشرق وأشرف سقاه من فوقه الندى وغذاء من تحته الثرى فعند ذلك يدر حلابه ويغنىذبابه فينما هى يا أمير المؤمنين درة بيضاء إذا هى عنبرة سوداء واذا هى زبرجدة خضراء فتعالى الله الفعال لما يشاء ، الذى يصلح هذه البلاد وينميها ويقر قاطها ، أن لا يقبل قول خسيسها فى رئيسها ، أن لا يستأدى خراج ثمرة إلا فى أوانها وأن يصرف ثلث ارتفاعها فى عمل حسورها وترعها فهذا تقرر الحال مع العمال فى هذه الأحوال تضاعف ارتفاع المال والله تعالى يوفق فى المبتدا والمآل ) فلما ورد هذا الكتاب على عمر بن الخطاب قال لله درك يا ابن العاص لقد وصفت لى خبرا كأنى أشاهده .
*

----------

